# Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???



## GamerPro (26. November 2003)

*Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.

Gamerpro


----------



## DieBestie (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Wenn du Internet dort hast, schau rein !WIR! helfen dir!! 

Bestie


----------



## oasisfan (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.



sicher nicht so einen :o


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro


wenn du in so ein anderes land ziehst, dann wird das ne gewaltige umstellung, nicht nur sprachlich, auch kulturell. aber andererseits wird das sicherlich höllisch interessant, du wirst sicher viele positive seiten gfestellen. und wenn du europäisch aussiehst wirst du dich vor notgeilen jap. schulmädchen kaum mehr retten können...


----------



## Deller (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro



Mir würde es auch nicht passen, mir gefällts zu hause. Vor allem dann auch noch in eine grundsätzlich verschiede Kultur (nichts gegen Japan). Kommst du dann in ne deutsche Schule in Japan? Zum Glück kann das mir nicht passieren.


----------



## Elementarteilchen (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Wie siehts denn mit deinen Japanisch Kenntnissen aus?


----------



## Gunter (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:22 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...



an was 28jährige heutzutage denken... ^^ 

ich würd sagen, das schwierigste da drüben wird die kommunikation sein - japanisch ist eine höllensprache, denk doch nur mal an die dortigen tastaturen! *g*

und hüte dich vor fotoapparaten


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:29 schrieb Gunter:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:22 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> ...


ich hab SEIN alter schon miteinbezogen! *rausred* 

ps: bin seit gestern 29!


----------



## SamGamgee (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro



Naja, das ist schon ne Weile her... vor 6 Jahren bin ich ohne Englisch zu können nach Südafrika / Kapstadt gezogen. Wollte ich damals auch nicht. 

Ich würd gern sagen, was viele sagen: Die Erfahrung hat mich bereichert bla bla bla... hat sie auch, aber letztendlich finde ich es auch rückblickend eher sch**** als gut - speziell im Hinblick auf Freundschaften etc. Man muss sich halt damit arrangieren und versuchen, das Beste draus zu machen.
Soll der Umzug eigentlich nur für eine bestimmte Zeit sein oder langfristig? 

_Edit: Grats Herbboy  *g*_


----------



## pipebomb (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:22 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> und wenn du europäisch aussiehst wirst du dich vor notgeilen jap. schulmädchen kaum mehr retten können...



hmm, ich will au nach japan *g*

übrigens, grats herb 

cya pipe


----------



## LopezdieMaus (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:36 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:29 schrieb Gunter:[/l]
> ...



hm ! Hab dich immer für 92 gehalten  Gratz


----------



## Atropa (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:36 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> ps: bin seit gestern 29!



[spam] Gratz Herbi   [/spam]


----------



## Elite-Fighter (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

ey ich komm wahrscheinlcih in 2 j ahren auch nach japan....
das mit der sprache stelle ich mir nur ein bissle schwer vor....


----------



## GamerPro (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ja haben sie.
http://www.dsty.jp/

Ich denke das wird noch eine sehr harte Zeit, besonders Angst habe ich, vordem verabschieden meiner Freunde.

Gamer


----------



## Juurgen (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Hast du mal daran gedacht dir hier eine eigene Wohnung zu nehmen ?
Du bist doch 16 Jahre alt , vieleicht kannst du ja auch bei Verwanten wohnen . Ich stelle mir das sehr schwer vor in deinem Alter ins Ausland zu ziehen .Ich habe aber gehört das die Japaner supernett sein sollen . Naja ,ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel Glück und alles gute.


----------



## maxx2003 (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 21:12 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ja haben sie.
> http://www.dsty.jp/
> 
> ...



Vorallem wirst du bestimmt Heimweh bekommen (Landbezogen).
Leicht ist sowas nie.


----------



## Guardian2003 (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Du Glücklicher!

Nun, das wird bestimmt schwierig, klar- Sprache, Sitten, Gebräuche, die Mentalität der Leute dort....

Aber: Ich habe bisher in meinem Bekanntenkreis keinen getroffen der es jemals bereut hat für längere Zeit im Ausland gewesen zu sein..
( China, Südafrika, Australien, Amiland, Brasilien...)

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, mach das Beste draus (oder ums mit dem Kommandeur  bei Starship Troopers zu sagen: Nimm was du kriegen kannst  )

Das wäre echt mal ein Angebot für mich: Aus Deutschland direkt ins
Paradies des Kampfsportes( Kendo....*seufz* )

Anbei: Bring mir mal son Handgedengeltes Samuraischwert vom Meister mit wenn du wieder hier bist 

In dem Sinne: machs gut,
Guardian


----------



## tofferl (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 21:34 schrieb Guardian2003:[/l]
> Du Glücklicher!
> 
> Nun, das wird bestimmt schwierig, klar- Sprache, Sitten, Gebräuche, die Mentalität der Leute dort....
> ...



ich kann mich nur anschließen, in die alte heimat des kampfsports (iaido, jodo, kendo ) wünsche dir viel glück und freude in deiner neuen heimat und genieße es, wär ich gern in japan  aber ich kann auch die lage verstehen sich von den freunden zu trennen und in eine fremde aber bedenke sehr schöne und interessante kultur zu ziehen.
mach das beste draus wirst dich schnell einleben, ein freund von mir den ich erst seit kurzem kenne ist in den ferien nach österreich gezogen, klar von D nach AUT is es nicht ganz so arg wie nach jap aber er hat sich jetzt super eingelebt und ich glaube nicht das er noch seiner alten heimat nachtrauert...

und wo wir schon dabei sind, für mich bitte auch ein samurai schwert mitnehmen  gg

sayonara
tofferl


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> ...




tut mir echt leid für dich.ist schon scheisse alles zurückzulassen.

aber ich würde gern mit dir tauschen.
ich beneide dich, du kannst immer den neusten higtech-schnikschnak als erstes ausprobieren.oh man wie gern würd ich nach japan auswandern. das land und die leute gefallen mir sehr gut.aber alle meine freunde zurückzulassen...
du findest aber sicher neue.die sind schon cool die japse. und irgendwann haste einen geilen job und verdienst richtig kohle und heiratest ne hübsche japanerin.dann kannste ja ruhig mal öfters good old germany besuchen.na ja, mir mit 26 ist gut reden.aber mit 16...
man du hälst mich sicherlich für verrückt,aber ich bin richtig neidisch. viel glück wünsch ich dir 


ps: ich will auch ein katana. aber nur von *hatori hanso* versteht sich  und einen nissan skyline hätte ich dann auch noch gerne wenn's keine umstände macht.*LOL*


----------



## Rinderteufel (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro



Also, Japan ist eines meiner Traumländer. Da würde ich zu gerne mal hinfahren. Am Anfang ist das sicherlich durchaus spannend. Auf was für eine Schule wirst du dort gehen und für wie lange werdet ihr dort wohnen (oder soll das wirklich langfristig sein). Ich denke, es ist eine wichtige Erfahrung, allerdings musst du dir natürlich neue Freunde suchen. Das kommt auch immer auf die Person an. Ich tue mich bei sowas anfangs etwas schwer, andere haben da weniger Probleme. und japanische Mädels sollen verdammt hübsch sein. 
Gratulation Herbboy


----------



## GamerPro (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ja, bei der besichtigung, war leider nur 1-2 Tage eher 1,5 war das auch alles sehr toll, der totale Hytech, die Schule habe ic hauch kurz gesehen, war auch nicht schlecht. Was ich komisch finde, das die Japaner ja ihre Games im Laden kaufen, klar wir auch, abe die stehen da wirklich mit 100 Mann vor der Tür, und die Polizeit regelt den Verkehr, habe ich mitbekommen.
Ich glaube das schwierigste wird das Leben an sich , erstmal neue Freunde finden, oder 1.Schultag, das wird auch ein Tag, vordem es wir jetze schon graut, wie ich der Klasse vorgestellt werde, und alle Starren mich an, das fande ich noch nie so besonders.
Am Anfang wird bei mir ohne Dollmetscher gar nichts gehen, und Nachhilfe bekomme ich auch ab den 1. Tag.
Gut das ich erst am Freitag wieder zur Schule muss, halt nur zum verabschieden, aber ich denke ich werde den ganzen Tag hingehen ist eben der letze Tag, und den muss ich geniessen.

Gamer


----------



## Auge_am_Stiel (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Denke aber, dass deine "Integration" an der Schule besser ist und du besser aufgenommen wirst, weil die meisten der Schüler wohl auch irgendwann mal in deiner Situation waren bzw. es wohl häufiger vorkommt. Ist wahrscheinlich leichter als innerhalb Deutschlands die Schule zu wechseln.


----------



## GamerPro (26. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ja, stimmt das denke ich auch, jede war irgendwannmal in der Situation.

Gamer


----------



## Nope81 (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Is doch geile Sache dass !

Japan ist ein geiles Land und die stehen total auf alles was aus Deutschland kommt.
Und auch wenn du jetzt dahin ziehst ist es doch nicht für immer, außer dir gefällt es dort besser als hier - und dann ist es ja gut dass es für immer ist. 
Wenn es dir nicht so passt gehst du halt nach deinem Schulabschluss nach Deutschland zurück und hast beste Jobaussichten weil du japanisch kannst. 

Die Freunde hier verlierst du ja auch nicht, ich kenne einige Leute die ein Jahr im Ausland waren (eigentlich immer USA)- - und die haben es nie bereut.

Siehs positiv !


----------



## Dragonius (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro



Hallo!
Ich verbringe gerade ein Jahr im Ausland (Kanada) und muss sagen dass es mir absolut genial gut gefaellt. Auch wenn es natuerlich schwer ist, sich von Freunden und Heimat zu verabschieden, werde ich es nie bereuen diesen Schritt gemacht zu haben. Man wird dadurch soviel selbststaendiger und erwachsener wie es sonst wohl kaum moeglich ist. Ich kann dir nur raten, gehe offen nach Japan, dann lernst du auch schnell neue Leute kennen, selbst wenn du die Sprache nicht kannst. Mit Haenden und Fuessen reden sorgt auf jeden Fall schon mal fuer Spass auf beiden Seiten.

Es wird die 100% gefallen,
Dragonius


----------



## bumi (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

falls es für dich wirklich keine möglichkeit gibt hier zu bleiben (bei verwandten/freunden wohnen), dann würde ich einfach versuchen das beste aus der situation zu machen. auch ich hab gehört dass die japaner alle sehr nette und aufgeschlossene menschen sind. zur zeit arbeitet ein japaner in unserer firma, im dezember geht er zurück zur tochterfirma nach tokyo. auf jeden fall hab ich mich mal 'ne halbe stunde lang mit ihm auf englisch über alles mögliche unterhalten und hab gemerkt dass dieser typ verdammt nett ist. vor allem sind japaner eines: höflich. also brauchst du dir keine sorgen zu machen dass du am ersten tag in der schule verarscht wirst oder so ähnlich...
wie meine vorredner schon gesagt haben, wenn du auch nur einigermassen gut aussiehst (ein sehr dehnbarer begriff), werden sich dir die japanischen mädels nahezu an den hals werfen! und wenn du dann noch snowboard fährst bist du eh der star (da stehen die total drauf!)... mir persönlich würde das zwar nicht allzu grosse freude bereiten, mir gefallen die japanerinnen nicht...

am meisten probleme würde mir auch der abschied von meinen freunden bereiten, vor allem aber dass ich meiner freundin bye sagen müsste. das würde ich nicht verkraften... ich wünsche dir auf jeden fall alles gute. und falls du die möglichkeit hast mit einer englischen tastatur ins internet zu gehen; melde dich bei uns. wir sind wie die gelben engel: immer für sie da!


----------



## GamerPro (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Bin gerad dabei meine Sache zu packen, ist schon komsich, meine XBox muss ich auch noch verscherbeln.
Kann ich in Japan nicht zocken.

Gamer


----------



## elgaggo (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro




ach du scheisse....

ich bin ja auch schon oft umgezogen, aber nie so weit weg. hast du denn keine verwanten hier, bei denen du wohnen kannst. ich mein ist ja voll scheisse, wenn du hier alles hinwerfen musst.

so long el gaggo

wenn du mal zurückfliegen willst, dann kannst ja mal auf meine seite www.goonleave.de schauen.


----------



## bumi (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 27.11.03 um 14:06 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Bin gerad dabei meine Sache zu packen, ist schon komsich, meine XBox muss ich auch noch verscherbeln.
> Kann ich in Japan nicht zocken.
> 
> Gamer



hast du denn nicht versucht mit deinem vater darüber zu sprechen? versuch doch ihn davon zu überzeugen dass du hier bleiben möchtest, dass du einfach nicht nach japan ziehen KANNST! was sagt denn deine mutter dazu?


----------



## GamerPro (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Meine Eltern sind dafür, da kann man jetze nichts mehr machen.

Gamer


----------



## kay2 (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 27.11.03 um 14:19 schrieb bumi:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 27.11.03 um 14:06 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...



meld dich am besten mal wenn du da bist. wir wollen hier alle aufm laufenden bleiben was es im land der aufgehenden sonne so alles neues gibt  . Wenn du dir die Banzai! ma gekauft hättest könntest du bestimmt auch schon ein wenig japanisch und die kultur wird in diesem mag auch ein bisschen vorgestellt, aber das wirst du dann ja schon bald selber sehen. Viel glück und viel spass!!


----------



## GamerPro (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ja, mal sehen, wie das läuft, momentan geht es mir nur schei.... 
Es ist halt das GEfühlt, das man alles irgendwie verliert, und das schmerzt.

Gamer


----------



## Zugluft (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 27.11.03 um 16:07 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ja, mal sehen, wie das läuft, momentan geht es mir nur schei....
> Es ist halt das GEfühlt, das man alles irgendwie verliert, und das schmerzt.
> 
> Gamer



Abschied tut weh, denk an den Neuanfang


----------



## Weeper_1 (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Alles nur nicht Japan! Der High-Tech Krams is schon cool aber dort ist es als komplett 100% um 180 Grad anders als hier :-/

Vor ner neuen Klasse zu stehen, tja das is nich der Hit. Ich habe 3 oder 4 mal die Schule gewechselt aber ich habe es überlebt und überall Freunde gefunden. Das Vorstellungsgespräch dauert ja max. 5 Minuten... wenn überhaupt.

Ich denke mal deinem Vater wird das ganze auch nicht so leicht fallen, wie er vielleicht tut. Bei ihm ist halt der Job, die Kohle im Hinterkopf.

Mit 16 raus aus Deutschland, genau in dem Alter wenn es anfängt richtig Spaß zu machen... 

Denk an die Zukunft, bilde Dich weiter (Abi, Studium etc.) und Du wirst mindestens einen genauso guten, gut bezahlten Job, finden. Ein Auslandsaufenthalt macht sich immer gut, erst recht einer in Japan.

Viel Erfolg!!!!!

MfG
Weeper

p.s. Ach ja zu Deinen "Freunden" ich weiss nicht wieviele echte Freunde Du hast. Die echten Freunde werden Dir erhalten bleiben auch wenn man sich mal 1 Jahr nicht sieht/meldet. Die Leute aus Deiner Schule/Klasse wirst Du zu 99% nie wieder sehen sobald Du Deinen Abschluß hast.


----------



## AMDprayer (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Also erst mal wünsch ich dir alles gute. Ich persöhnlich finde das ganz schön hart vor allem weil japanisch so schwer ist.
Wenn du in ne USA ziehen würdest denn ein bischen Englisch wirste ja können um klar zu kommen aber Japan...
Sieh es positiv. Der Athlon 64 ist da 40 billiger und die neuste Hardware kommt da früher raus als in Europa  (Ja ich weiß schlechter Scherz aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen)
Wenn du dich eingelebt hast und irgendwann auch gut japanisch kannst wird es natürlich einfacher sein.
Aber denk auch mal an die tollen Berufsmöglichkeiten als Hinternationaler Handelsvertreter oder so (weiß ja nicht was es da alles gibt aber Deutsch japanisch und English zu können macht sich nicht schlecht)

@Herbboy: Erst mal Gratulation Herbi 
Sag mal dir ist doch dein Netzteil in die Luft geflogen (das war doch dein Thread wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
Is das an deinem Birthday passiert? LOL tolles Geschenk


----------



## BettyBoo (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro



Klar wird es schwer, sich von den Freunden zu trennen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es für dich eine unvergessliche Erfahrung werden wird. Ich kenne einige (in deinem Alter und auch etwas jünger), die genau das selbe machen mussten. Einer von ihnen ist in D geboren, mit 1Jahr nach Südafrika gezogen und mit 7 wieder nach D. Er hatte einen deutschen Pass, einen deutschen Namen, eine deutsche Familie und konnte aber kein Wort Deutsch. Für ihn war es am Anfang sehr schwer, sich in seiner "Heimat" zu Hause zu fühlen. Aber jetzt im Nachhinein ist er total froh darüber, diese Erfahrung machen haben zu dürfen. Ich bin mir sicher, du kommst in eine Deutsche Schule oder? Und dein Vater wird sicher nicht in ein Viertel versetzt, in dem kein einziger Deutscher wohnt (zumindest war das bei meinen Bekannten nie so). Man findet angeblich schnell Leute, denen es genau so ergangen ist. Und man hat schnell neue Freunde...
Also: viel Mut für das Wochenende und viel Glück in Japan. Schau mal öfter rein und erzähl uns, wie es dir dort ergeht...


----------



## GamerPro (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Mut für morgen und das Wochenende werde ich brauche, morgen mein letze Schultag in Deutschland, ich glaube, das wird richtig hart, werde euch natürlich über alles informieren, und danke an alle die gepostet haben, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Gamer


----------



## MikeA (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro




Will auch nach Japan! Also ich würde mit dir tauschen!


----------



## Neawoulf (27. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich ziehe zum 1.12 nach Japan, ich bin 16 Jahre alt momentan fühle ich mich leer, versuch es zuverdrängen. Mein Vater bekommt dort einen richtig coolen Job, aus seiner Sicht, ich finde es totale scheiße. Habt ihr auch schon einen Umzug hintereuch.
> Ich glaube richtig scheiße fühle ich mich erst am Wochenende, wenn ich mich von allen veraschieden muss.
> 
> Gamerpro



Kein Job auf der Welt wäre für mich wichtig genug, um Familie, Freunde und Heimat zurückzulassen. Kann gut verstehen, dass du dich da nicht gerade drüber freust.
Na joa, wünsche dennoch alles Gute beim Umzug... vielleichst gewöhnst dich ja doch schneller an Japan, als du glaubst.

Greetings by Neawoulf


----------



## Raftaman (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

könnte mir das ganze auch nicht vorstellen, ich könnte nicht einfach wegziehen und freundin und freunde zurücklassen. bei mir wäre es sicher einfacher daheim zu bleiben (20 jahre) aber hart wäre estrotzdem wenn meine eltern plötzlich ins ausland ziehen würden. 

du tust mir echt leid, kann dir leider keine tipps geben


----------



## AK_EliteOrangensaft (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Junge, das ist doch geil.
Siehs doch ma positiv. 
Du bleibst da 2-3 Jahre, machst bestimmt viele neue Erfahrungen, lernst eine neue Sprache, eine neue Kultur kennen.
Findest neue Freunde, mit denen du eventuell auch nach deiner (eventuellen Rückkehr) nach Deutschland weiterhin Kontakt halten kannst. 
Und deine Freunde (zumindest die guten) werden dich in der Zeit auch nicht vergessen haben 
Ich glaub viele (mich eingeschlossen) beneiden dich um deine SItuation.


----------



## GamerPro (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Mein letzer Schultag, und ich sage euch, das war das härteste was ich bis jetze in meinen Leben erlebt habe. Momentan geht es mir naja, ich nicht ob ich mich freuen soll, oder anfangen zu weinen? Ih fange mal an zu erzählen, den ganzen Tag, habe ich eigentlich keinen Unterricht gemacht, 1und2. Std. hatte ich Englisch A Kurs, allen musste ich erzählen wie mein Leben weiter geht, ob ich dort schon Pläne habe, naja das übliche, 3 und 4 Freistd. Lehrer war Krank da war ich mit meiner klasse alleine, alle wollten sie mit mir ein Foto machen, irgendwann, hatte ich da keine Lust mehr drauf gehabt, aber ich habe trotzdem weitergemacht, weil es halt meine Freunde sind. Die 5 und 6Std. war wohl das härteste, langsam kamm immer mehr die Stimmung auf, das bald alles vorbei ist, so gehen 12:30 sagte der Lehrer dann, jetze veraschiedet euch mal alle von ihm, der Unterricht ist beendet, dann haben mich alle umarmt, und ich habe sogar gewint, ich war aber nicht der einzigste. Und plötzlich ging die Tür auf, und meine besten Freunde kammen rein, den viele von den sind in anderen Klasse, das war schon der Hammer, irgendwann sind wir dann alle vor dei Schule gegangen, und dort haben sie dann ein Schild hochgehalten ...... wir werden dich nie vergessen, das fande ich ganz toll, das hängt bei mir auch im Zimmer.
So das war es auch schon, ein paar Lehrer haben sich auch noch verabschiedet und natürlich war in der Pause auch nur verabschieden angesagt. Der Hammer.
Sehe gerade Tv.

Bis dann Gamerpro


----------



## Mongamon (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:22 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 26.11.03 um 20:18 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...



Jap, an die schulmädchen musst ich auch denken als ich Japan gelesen hab *g*. Andere beneiden dich deshalb, ich zum Beispiel !

Siehs Positiv, hättest schlimmeres erwischen können, Russland, USA,... Japan is dagegen ganz cool.
Siehs als dauerhaften Sex-Urlaub !


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

das is echt scheiße für dich un tut mir echt leid.
ich könnte nie mein dorf so verlassen.
wenn ich nach japan wöllte, würde ich auch irgendwie nach japan kommen, aber wenn ich nach japan müsste und wöllte es nicht .... 
du tust mir echt leid   

sehs positiv, ab jetz biste japankorrespondent ......
auch ne karriere 

PS : ihr bleibt ja net für immer in japan, gelle ?


----------



## Seblu (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 28.11.03 um 14:34 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Mein letzer Schultag, und ich sage euch, das war das härteste was ich bis jetze in meinen Leben erlebt habe. Momentan geht es mir naja, ich nicht ob ich mich freuen soll, oder anfangen zu weinen? Ih fange mal an zu erzählen, den ganzen Tag, habe ich eigentlich keinen Unterricht gemacht, 1und2. Std. hatte ich Englisch A Kurs, allen musste ich erzählen wie mein Leben weiter geht, ob ich dort schon Pläne habe, naja das übliche, 3 und 4 Freistd. Lehrer war Krank da war ich mit meiner klasse alleine, alle wollten sie mit mir ein Foto machen, irgendwann, hatte ich da keine Lust mehr drauf gehabt, aber ich habe trotzdem weitergemacht, weil es halt meine Freunde sind. Die 5 und 6Std. war wohl das härteste, langsam kamm immer mehr die Stimmung auf, das bald alles vorbei ist, so gehen 12:30 sagte der Lehrer dann, jetze veraschiedet euch mal alle von ihm, der Unterricht ist beendet, dann haben mich alle umarmt, und ich habe sogar gewint, ich war aber nicht der einzigste. Und plötzlich ging die Tür auf, und meine besten Freunde kammen rein, den viele von den sind in anderen Klasse, das war schon der Hammer, irgendwann sind wir dann alle vor dei Schule gegangen, und dort haben sie dann ein Schild hochgehalten ...... wir werden dich nie vergessen, das fande ich ganz toll, das hängt bei mir auch im Zimmer.
> So das war es auch schon, ein paar Lehrer haben sich auch noch verabschiedet und natürlich war in der Pause auch nur verabschieden angesagt. Der Hammer.
> Sehe gerade Tv.
> ...




Ich wünsch dir viel freude in Japan. und schreibmal hie´r wie es dir ergeht. kannst ja ein wöchentlichen Bericht abgeben 
Ich gehe auch bald ins Ausland zwar habe ichdas auch selber gewählt aber ist trotzdem verdammt weit weg. Ich geh vermutlich nach Neuseeland Australien oder Brasilen.


----------



## GamerPro (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ja danke, packe gerade alle weg, was ich leider nicht mitnehmen kann, meine XBox z.B. und meine Spiele, morgen kommt noch eins, kann es aber leider nicht wirklich anzocken, mal sehen was ich mir da für eine konsole zulegen, oder ob ich mir einen super PC kaufe. Was ich aber von anfang in Japan bekomme ioch eine Armband Uhr mit Handy und so, soll auch Spiele draufsein, das ich wohl Hytech in Japan. Sonst gibt es nichts neues, oder doch, vorhin waren noch alle da, mit denen ich in der Grundschulklasse war, haben sich auch nochmal von mir verabschiedet weil sie morgen keine Zeit haben, die Zeit läuft mir irgendwie davon.
Am besten finde ich, das ihr mir alle Mut zusprecht, das ist echt voll klasse, danke, ohne das würde es mir bestimmt noch schlechter gehen.

Gamer


----------



## SPEEDI007 (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

GamePro das ut mir leid für dich.Es wird bestimmt sehr schwer dir in den esten Wochen gehen.Hee Leute,wem interessiert noch einen ob das Ding dort 40 billiger wird ,oder nicht?Warum musst du die X-Box eigentlich hier lassen?Warum ziehst du nicht in eine eigene Wohnung?

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit in Japan.

MfG
SPEEDI


----------



## Cubeforce (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall auch eine gute Zeit in Japan. Klar das du ziemlich nervös bist, aber ich denke du wirst auf eine durchweg positive Resonanz bei "den Japanern" stossen. Und der ein oder andere hier wird dich sogar ein bißchen beneiden, den es ist sicherlich ein wertvolle Ehrfahrung. Das du deine Freunde und Bekannten hier in Deutschland zurücklassen musst ist natürlich traurig, aber ich bin sicher nachdem sie sich so von dir verabschiedet haben bleibt ihr bestimmt in Kontakt. Also Kopf hoch, es wird sicherlich nicht so schlimm wie du es dir vieleicht ausmalst !


----------



## GamerPro (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

XBox muss hier bleiben, weil es eine PAL Xbox ist, und die haben keine Scart Stecker und die Spiele gehen dort auch nicht, so zusagen eine kopltter Neuanfang für mich, was ich geil finde bei denen, das die wirklich vor einem Release eines Spieles vordem Laden warten um es sich dort zukaufen, ich glaube ich muss bekomme ich nächsten beiden Nächte kein Auge zu, den ich bin so Aufrewühlt, und ich muss noch soviel machen, der Hammer, angefangen beim Handy, das da nicht mehr geht, über Sachen zusammen suchen bishin zu Verabschiedigung meiner Freunde, das ist echt der wahnnsinn, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Gamerpro.


----------



## GamerPro (28. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Dabei ziehe ich ja gar nicht um.


----------



## PS2undPC (29. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Genau, ich denke du willst dabei sagen, das du eher auswanderst, den das ist für dein Problem wohl der bessere Ausdruck, den Umzieht man nur innerhalb des Landes, viel Glück für die Zukunft in Japan, und seit froh, dei haben mehr Hytech als wir.

PS2


----------



## AEV-Fan (29. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Oh mann,das is ja echt hart!
Leider kann ich dir nicht viele Ratschläge geben da ich in der Beziehung keine Erfahrungen sammeln konnte/musste.
Aber ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck dass wenn man sich vor etwas fürchtet und sich die ganze Sache immer und immer wieder durchdenkt dann wirds am Schluss viel Besser als man es für möglich hielt!
Klingt villeicht komisch,traf bei mir aber imer zu!!!
Also,Kopf hoch und viel Spaß


----------



## GamerPro (29. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Ja danke, in wenigen Minuten geht meine Abschluss Feier Party wird es wohl nicht ganz, meine ganzen freunde werden kommen, auch meine Freunde vom Handball, das wird bestimmt klasse.
Morgen wird es vielleicht noch schlimmer dann habe ich nämlich meine letzes Spiel in Deutschland und das zuhause, und vor unserer 1. Herren, die Halle wird bestimmt voll, und vordem Spiel der 1. Heren, werde ich dann verabschiedet, mir graut es jetze schon, aber erstmal werde ich jetze den Abend noch schön machen, wird bestimmt klasse.

Gamer


----------



## PS2undPC (30. November 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Eh, und wie geht es?

PS2


----------



## GamerPro (1. Dezember 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Hallo Leute gleich fahre ich mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt um von dort nach Tokio zufliegen. Die letzen Std. bzw. der letze Tag, gestern war für mich echt die Hölle, man sittzt wie auf heissen Kohlen, echt grausam. Von fast allen habe ich mich verabschiedet, in meiner Wohnung, sieht es totoal leer aus, kaum zu glauben eigentlich. Wenn ihr euch fragt, was geht jetze in einen vor, wie mir, dann sage ich auch, es geht mometan nichts in mir vor, ich fühle mich total leer, und denke gerade an die schöne Zeit, in nur wennigen Minuten packe ich meinen Lep Top ein, und mache mich auf den Weg in meine neue Heimat, das schmerzt alles so sehr, das ich es fast nicht wahr haben möchte, gestern nach meinen letzen Handballspiel, sass ich noch lange in der Kabine, und habe einfach nur geweint, bis mein Trainer kamm, der hat mich noch aufgemuntert, für euch als aussenstehende sieht das vielleicht aus, das ist ein Weichei oder so bin, aber ich sage euch, das ist echt die Hölle, was schön war, als ich gestern verabschiedet wurde, sind alle aufgestanden und haben geklatscht, war ein super Gefühlt, so ich muss jetze zum Ende kommen.

Das war mein letzer Post aus Deutschland, ich wünsch euch alles gute, ich mache mich jetze per ICE aufden Weg nach Frankfurt wo gegen 20:45 Uhr geht unser Maschiene unsere Maschiene geht.
Ich fliege mit JL 0408 und bin morgen um 15:40 in Tokyo.

Danke für alles Gamerpro e.x. Deutscher


----------



## tofferl (1. Dezember 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 01.12.03 um 15:21 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Hallo Leute gleich fahre ich mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt um von dort nach Tokio zufliegen. Die letzen Std. bzw. der letze Tag, gestern war für mich echt die Hölle, man sittzt wie auf heissen Kohlen, echt grausam. Von fast allen habe ich mich verabschiedet, in meiner Wohnung, sieht es totoal leer aus, kaum zu glauben eigentlich. Wenn ihr euch fragt, was geht jetze in einen vor, wie mir, dann sage ich auch, es geht mometan nichts in mir vor, ich fühle mich total leer, und denke gerade an die schöne Zeit, in nur wennigen Minuten packe ich meinen Lep Top ein, und mache mich auf den Weg in meine neue Heimat, das schmerzt alles so sehr, das ich es fast nicht wahr haben möchte, gestern nach meinen letzen Handballspiel, sass ich noch lange in der Kabine, und habe einfach nur geweint, bis mein Trainer kamm, der hat mich noch aufgemuntert, für euch als aussenstehende sieht das vielleicht aus, das ist ein Weichei oder so bin, aber ich sage euch, das ist echt die Hölle, was schön war, als ich gestern verabschiedet wurde, sind alle aufgestanden und haben geklatscht, war ein super Gefühlt, so ich muss jetze zum Ende kommen.
> 
> Das war mein letzer Post aus Deutschland, ich wünsch euch alles gute, ich mache mich jetze per ICE aufden Weg nach Frankfurt wo gegen 20:45 Uhr geht unser Maschiene unsere Maschiene geht.
> ...



hallo pro
quatsch du stehst gar nicht wie ein weichei da! weinen is doch nicht verboten schon gar nicht in deiner lage. ich wünsche dir eine schöne reise auch wenn du das erst nach deiner ankunft lesen kannst 
viel glück und erfolg in deiner neuen heimat!


----------



## Rinderteufel (1. Dezember 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*



> [l]am 01.12.03 um 15:21 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich fliege mit JL 0408 und bin morgen um 15:40 in Tokyo.
> 
> Danke für alles Gamerpro e.x. Deutscher



Dann bin ich mal auf die ersten Eindrücke gespannt. Die letzten Tagen müssen ja echt Himmel und Hölle gleichzeitig gewesen sein. :o
Aber es ist doch toll zu wissen, dass dich deine Freunde auch so sehr vermissen werden.
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute da drüben.


----------



## SternenEmpathie (1. Dezember 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Vieleicht hilft dir ja der Gedanke, später einmal  - wenn du mit der Schule/Studium etc. fertig bist, die Möglichkeit zu haben, zurückzukommen. Wahre, unter deinen Freunden, werden bis dahin sicherlich auch noch solche geblieben sein und machen aus dem "Umzug" lediglich eine riesige Erfahrung interkultureller Natur  Glaub mir, in 4-5 Jahren sieht es ganz anders aus(mag viel sein, aber im Hinblick auf dein ganzes Leben...) und du wirst sicher auch stolz auf Dich sein, in Japan gewesen zu sein!!!

Ich hab selbst auch vor knapp 2Jahren alle meine Freunde (bis auf meine Freundin) in meinem "Heimatort" zurückgelassen, als ich umgezogen bin (es ist zwar innerhalb Deutschlands aber ca 400km, haben dennoch dafür gesorgt, dass nur noch wenig Kontakt zu den meisten habe) 
Die "engsten" sind allerdings immernoch meine Freunde, und ich weiss, dass sie es auch ewig bleiben werden egal wo/wie weit ich weg bin!


Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir Alles Gute und eine schöne Zeit!! Du lebst dich schon ein und vergessen wirst du diese Zeit niemals!


Viel Glück&Erfolg

(unbekannterweise) Reimi


----------



## PS2undPC (1. Dezember 2003)

*AW: Ziehe ins Ausland, wie fühlt man sich dann???*

Für mich ist das alle sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen, in wennigen Tagen, alles aufzugeben und so, das ist knüppel hart.
Du hast meine vollen Respekt das du das durchgezogen hast, du müsst wirklich durch die Hölle gegangen sein.

PS2


----------

